# Need help coding ABS module please.



## lilucas_rita33 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi everyone.
I’m in desperate need of help. Installed a updated ABS module on my MK5 R32(MK60CE1). Stock ABS module is a MK60. Did all the required modifications for it to communicate properly with the other modules on the car, but I’m having trouble with long coding. Did a lot of reading and it looks like the only way to get a code is to use Vag Commander. Can anyone on here help me or point me in the right direction? Thank you in advance.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

